# HELP!!! Best method/printer to print on cell phone covers?



## Elmo Hong Zito

I am sure everyone here has seen the predesigned hard covers for cell phones at all the cell phone accessory kiosks in malls with designs like Ed Hardy, Disney, Winnie the Pooh and paterns. 

I would like to buy solid color hard covers and print my own designs on them with the same quality final product (UV and scratch resistant). However I am not 100% sure what printers these companies are using for this application. 

Can someone point me in the right direction please? I would like to do this as a small start-up business which is why I would like to learn all the steps behind producing these covers. 

I am assuming some type of flatbed printer using eco-solvent inks would work for this application, but again I don't know exactly which one is recommended and if these are even the best option for printing on cell phone covers. 

HELP!!!!


----------



## Conde_David

3d sublimation is what is being used now.
Uses a vaccum heat press from the uk.
See Sublideck - 3D Sublimation, 3D Transfer, 3D Diffusion

this will be our press solution.
Will use our gx7000 printer.

Results are impressive but need
volume to pay for the investment.


----------



## bircanboss

You can also use Water Transfer Printing...
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ4IvoEkWDQ[/media]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yXiVk96U00&NR=1


----------



## Riderz Ready

Conde_David said:


> 3d sublimation is what is being used now.
> Uses a vaccum heat press from the uk.
> See Sublideck - 3D Sublimation, 3D Transfer, 3D Diffusion
> 
> this will be our press solution.
> Will use our gx7000 printer.
> 
> Results are impressive but need
> volume to pay for the investment.


Will Conde be offering this service in the future?


----------



## Conde_David

We are moving forward but not as fast as hoped.
Looking like July now.


----------



## Riderz Ready

Look forward to it - we definitley have a product this would be perfectly suited.


----------



## rossincased

Hi Guys,

I bought a system from WHOSONYOURCASE and use it on my casing site. It works really well and i can produce allot of product for my pound.
My site is getincased you can get an idea of what the machines can do. They provide systems,film and ink so its pretty straight forward.


----------



## rossincased

Hi David,

I thought you were working with IDT and not Sublideck??
The IDT machine is a much better machine as you should know as you have one!!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t139393.html

same post.


----------



## Conde_David

Our partner is IDT.
Where are you located?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Conde_David said:


> Our partner is IDT.
> Where are you located?


Who do you talking to? If me Philadelphia, PA
IDT? what is it?


----------



## Conde_David

Sorry, message for Rossincased


----------



## rossincased

Hi David,

We are UK based. Sorry was a bit OTT of me. We use an IDT system and it is incredible and we get a bit defensive when we see people promoting lesser technology.
I have seen your youtube videos and saw the 10.1. Hope you are having a good time with it!!


----------



## lokar04

hi guys a newbie here in this forums 
im also interested in buying a mobile printer cover do you know where can i buy 
im from philippines


----------



## xraheelx

I am also looking for a cell phone case cover machine, I am also looking for something that can print on mugs, shirts and etc. Is there a All in One Machine or will I have to buy different Types? I am looking for 3-4 Machines, If anyone knows where to get one locally in California, or from USA, Please let me know, I see many from China but I want to have a warranty or at least someone to turn to for issues. If this has been discussed I would love a link to it, Thanks!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

xraheelx said:


> I am also looking for a cell phone case cover machine, I am also looking for something that can print on mugs, shirts and etc. Is there a All in One Machine or will I have to buy different Types? I am looking for 3-4 Machines, If anyone knows where to get one locally in California, or from USA, Please let me know, I see many from China but I want to have a warranty or at least someone to turn to for issues. If this has been discussed I would love a link to it, Thanks!


I tried to reply your PM but your box is full.
Call me 215-593-8698 Peter. Or email me. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## DandaPanda

rossincased said:


> Hi David,
> 
> We are UK based. Sorry was a bit OTT of me. We use an IDT system and it is incredible and we get a bit defensive when we see people promoting lesser technology.
> I have seen your youtube videos and saw the 10.1. Hope you are having a good time with it!!


have you got any advice i'm looking for a machine to start my own phone case stall etc to do cars boots etc for extra money. can you point me in the right direction? cheers.


----------



## zzPrint

3D sublimation printing (where the print wraps around the edges of the phone case) is a bit more tricky than just printing on the back.

We have a Sublideck 3D printing machine and some other machines. (we are selling all of them because we are closing our printing operation).


----------

